# IDEA



## Wildcard (23. Feb 2007)

Ziemlich clever  :shock: :
http://weblogs.java.net/blog/javaben/archive/2007/01/i_love_intellig.html
Daher mal eine kleine Umfage aus Interesse.


----------



## The_S (23. Feb 2007)

Echt nettes Feature, ist bestimmt auch öffters mal hilfreich! Aber prinzipiell sehe ich da für mich momentan noch keinen Verwendungszweck => kein Interesse  .


----------



## johanness (24. Feb 2007)

Ganz interessant finde ich zu diesem Thema:
http://home.iprimus.com.au/trinexus/idea.html
und
http://blog.tremend.ro/2006/08/10/intellij-idea-versus-eclipse-part-i/


----------

